# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  EmilySian's Poems

## EmilySian

*Right well Ive wanted to start a thread for my poems and writing for a while so here it goes.  I will just the poems from my old thread for now.*

----------


## EmilySian

*Knocked out by this world
Everythings too fast.
Going at high speed
"We must not come last!"

Everythings in overdrive
Everythings too much
Need to slow down
Take a breather
Stop!
STOP!
We're losing touch
*

This is'nt completed, just a rough piece of writing, just wanted to see what people thought.  :smiley: 





&#169; Copyright 2008 Emily_Sian (UN: emily_sian at Writing.Com). All rights reserved. 
Emily_Sian has granted Writing.Com, its affiliates and syndicates non-exclusive rights to display this work.

----------


## EmilySian

I know this isnt a poem but I mean this thread to be for writing too, this is just a VERY rough piece of writing I did a few years ago when I was 15 for the prologue to my fantasy novel which ive started working on more seriously in the last year.
*
The sun shone brightly, the icy peaks glimmering in it's brilliance; the snow a bed of emeralds: and the sky a piercing blue. Yet there was no warmth, for a sharp and persistent cold was an almost permenant inhabitant of the Chanra Mountains.
Amidst all this a short and stooped old woman was crouching down on the edge of an immense glacier; mumbling an odd jumble of words. She wore a blue tunic that fell to her ankles, and was made of an exceptionally equisite and soft material. It was as if she was draped in mist. Etched in the middle of this tunic was a curious symbol invoking what appeared to be five beads.
The old lady lapsed into a silence, in which the whole place seemed to be frozen in time, but then suddenly she clicked her fingers and a blinding white light instantly filled the air. A crack started forming at the edge of the glacier; centimeters away from where she was crouched. Edging inch by inch slowly out. The silence reigned for miles around. Tension was evident. It was like everything was waiting, waiting for something to happen. The crack reached the other side of the glacier in a matter of minutes, and an immense noise reverbrated around the mountains; as within seconds the crack enlarged: and all the ice gave way. Then as if nothing had happened, everything became calm and quiet again.
Suddenly a figure materialised in front of the old lady, his skin a deathly white, unmoving, and his face expressionless. Immense anticipation and concentration marhed the old lady's face as she suddenly boomed in a high and clear voice.
"By the power of the Osmani, I summon you Avor; to aid us in this hour of need. As trouble and turmoil are slowly spreading throughout the kingdom, I summon you Avor to aid us to the best of your magical ability". Witht that she thrust out her wrists, revealing two bright and prominent tatto's; and a bolt of light shot out immersing the man in a golden haze. Relief was etched all over her face, but then suddenly panic took it's place.
Something had gone wrong. Horribly wrong. She collapsed to the ground clutching her heart. All colour draining from her face. Her breathing fading away into nothing............. * 

© Copyright 2006 Emily_Sian (UN: emily_sian at Writing.Com). All rights reserved.
Emily_Sian has granted Writing.Com, its affiliates and its syndicates non-exclusive rights to display this work.

----------

